# The Witches Brew Tavern - Now also on YouTube!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 27, 2021)

​
If, late, on a moonless night, you dare to walk through the dark medieval cobbled alleys of La Petite France on Strasbourg's Grande Île, you will invariably pass in front an infamous pub aptly named *The Witches Brew Tavern*, a shoddy establishment built on what used to be the Ol' Tanners' House.

There, from the street, you will hear voices, screams, laughs and vile noises of all sorts. If you venture to look through the greasy windows you will see, through the smoke and dirt, drunken men and women of ill repute, apparently having a good time...

*DO NOT SUCCUMB TO THE TEMPTATION TO JOIN THEM !
DO NOT ENTER !!!!*​
'Cause what you don't see are the witches watching them from the dark corners of the room, waiting for them to depart for a night of debauchery, and ready to "kindly" guide them to the nearest forest where.... well... you know!...

Have a safe All Hallows’ Eve and a happy Allhallowtide everyone !
See you back on All Souls' Day !!
Tatianhahahahaha 






*Instruments used here*:

*Karoryfer's new Orcophony library*, featuring several tracks with these very unique instruments using different techniques: Tagelharpa, Suka, Gobbotron , Ophicleide, Strakharpa, voices, laughters, whistles, cymbals, metal percussions, noises, etc.

*Loops de la Crème's very cool Easy Theremin* (for the howling sounds)

And for a good measure of tavern ambiance, an atmospheric track of shouting pirates & sleazy harlots, glasses clinking, bottles breaking, hand fights, crossing swords and all the typical _brewhaha_ [sic] of such a distinguished establishment. 



​


----------



## Bollen (Oct 27, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Have a safe All Hallows’ Eve and a happy Allhallowtide everyone !


Same to you!


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 27, 2021)

Very very fun track!


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 28, 2021)

I love it when the werewolves are howling in tune (!)





Another "scary good" track, Tatiana


----------



## boogaju (Oct 28, 2021)

Great track, very original and fun! Nice how you used Easy Theremin here


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 
Beautiful as always,you captured my reoccurring dream!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you everyone for listening and for your kind comments! ❤️

It was really fun to make this little seasonal track and Orcophony offers so many unusual instruments that I could not resist using many of them (about 15 separate tracks) to create a strange, chaotically moving kind of slow Orc-ish waltz.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

boogaju said:


> Great track, very original and fun! Nice how you used Easy Theremin here


I wanted to use *Easy Theremin* for a while now  I was very surprised to be able to create these howling sounds with it. Never heard anything similar in any other library. Very unique and perfect for my purpose here. Now I plan to explore it to see its other possibilities. *E.T.* is now calling me...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Tatiana Gordeeva
> Beautiful as always,you captured my reoccurring dream!


@kgdrum, you have a reoccurring dream of drinking with harlots in a sleazy bar, hoping for cheap sex, to be ultimately devoured by a few witches later in the night???
​Hummm...(adjusting my glasses) Well, it's not so rare... Actually I knew a guy....

​


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> @kgdrum, you have a reoccurring dream of drinking with harlots in a sleazy bar, hoping for cheap sex, to be ultimately devoured by a few witches later in the night???
> ​Hummm...(adjusting my glasses) Well, it's not so rare... Actually I knew a guy....
> 
> ​




No drinking with harlots in sleazy bars and being devoured by witches is my typical evening. Nothing about this is a cheap fantasy this happens to be a nightly occurrence. 
The dream perfectly captured with the beautiful soothing music you wrote which is interspersed with the beautiful laugh and mischievous smile of the sorceress who repeatedly declares PSW! PSW! PSW! while this theme song that’s running in my head repeats over and over again. How did you do that? Who are you?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> No drinking with harlots in sleazy bars and being devoured by witches is my typical evening. Nothing about this is a cheap fantasy this happens to be a nightly occurrence.


 The worst part is that I believe you! 


kgdrum said:


> The dream perfectly captured with the beautiful soothing music you wrote which is interspersed with the beautiful laugh and mischievous smile of the sorceress who repeatedly declares PSW! PSW! PSW! while this theme song that’s running in my head repeats over and over again.


By PSW I guess you don't mean a Personal Support Worker such as nurse  but more probably a Pot Smoking Whore, although some people can be both I suppose and be called PPSSWWs or something... 


kgdrum said:


> How did you do that? Who are you?


I come from your worst nightmares into your reality to haunt you through your daydreaming my friend... hahahaha... Now let's go take a walk in the woods to talk about it... First, tell me more about your mother...


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> The worst part is that I believe you!
> 
> By PSW I guess you don't mean a Personal Support Worker such as nurse  but more probably a Pot Smoking Whore, although some people can be both I suppose and be called PPSSWWs or something...
> 
> I come from your worst nightmares into your reality to haunt you through your daydreaming my friend... hahahaha... Now let's go take a walk in the woods to talk about it... First, tell me more about your mother...




Unfortunately not even close re: PSW! One day you might understand.
But if this needs to be explained…………….


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I come from your worst nightmares into your reality to haunt you


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Unfortunately not even close


But of course…. 






*Pumpspeicherkraftwerk!*


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 
@doctoremmet 

Your lack of comprehension is almost like playing with children.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2021)

Temme interacting with Kenny be like:


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> The worst part is that I believe you!
> 
> I come from your worst nightmares into your reality to haunt you through your daydreaming my friend... hahahaha... Now let's go take a walk in the woods to talk about it... First, tell me more about your mother...



Such a child………..
Nightmares? Not at all, extraordinary flashes of omnidirectional pulsating iridescence while hearing the fevered chants repeatedly saying:
PSW! PSW! PSW! 

This happens to be as far from haunting as can be.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

PSW = Porn Store & Wendy's ??? 

_The act of partaking in a trip to an adult or (porn) store and following that with a visit to a Wendy's establishment._

Is that it??? If not, I give up!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> PSW = Porn Store & Wendy's ???
> 
> _The act of partaking in a trip to an adult or (porn) store and following that with a visit to a Wendy's establishment._
> 
> Is that it??? If not, I give up!




I wasn’t expecting such shortsighted pedestrian thoughts, where’s Tati what happened to Tati!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> ​
> If, late, on a moonless night, you dare to walk through the dark medieval cobbled alleys of La Petite France on Strasbourg's Grande Île, you will invariably pass in front an infamous pub aptly named *The Witches Brew Tavern*, a shoddy establishment built on what used to be the Ol' Tanners' House.
> 
> There, from the street, you will hear voices, screams, laughs and vile noises of all sorts. If you venture to look through the greasy windows you will see, through the smoke and dirt, drunken men and women of ill repute, apparently having a good time...
> ...



The very best post of the year!

Oh, those cackles take me back to all those lovely nights in the forest sharing jokes about Matthew Hopkins shortcomings!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I wasn’t expecting such shortsighted pedestrian thoughts, where’s Tati what happened to Tati!


My ears were burning, what’s going on? I was busy turning tricks whilst smoking what I believe is referred to as a fatty.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> My ears were burning, what’s going on? I was busy turning tricks whilst smoking what I believe is referred to as a fatty.




@Bee_Abney 
I’m glad it was only your ears…………….


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Bee_Abney
> I’m glad it was only your ears…………….


Oh, you get used to the rest burning.

It’s very nice to hear Orcophany being put to such seedily spooky purpose! Well done @Tatiana Gordeeva , just what I needed! I am slightly worried I bought the wrong theremin now, though...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It’s very nice to hear Orcophany being put to such seedily spooky purpose! Well done @Tatiana Gordeeva , just what I needed! I am slightly worried I bought the wrong theremin now, though...


Take it from _The Thereminator_ herself (a nickname given to me by members here ) you can't go wrong with any of them and the more the better! They all have their specific characteristics, all are interesting in their own way. 

And thanks for the nice words!!! ❤️


----------



## antret (Oct 29, 2021)

Great work as always! Love all the ambience layers as well.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

antret said:


> Great work as always! Love all the ambience layers as well.


Thanks!! All the laughs and grunts are part of the *Orcophony* lib. Most other noises too. Only the background brewhaha [sic] (pirates, swords, glasses, etc) is from an ambient audio track. And add to that *Easy Theremin* for the howling sounds. Quite a melting pot!... Or should I say... Quite a cauldron! Hahaha...



​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Take it from _The Thereminator_ herself (a nickname given to me by members here ) you can't go wrong with any of them and the more the better! They all have their specific characteristics, all are interesting in their own way.
> 
> And thanks for the nice words!!! ❤️


I have the Soundiron one, but only just got it. It is pretty marvellous itself. I do also have the soft synth called the Theremin, and Soniccoutures Ondes Martenot which can make some similar sounds. But you are the boss when it comes to the theremin!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 29, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have the Soundiron one, but only just got it. It is pretty marvellous itself. I do also have the soft synth called the Theremin, and Soniccoutures Ondes Martenot which can make some similar sounds.


All very good! I love Soundiron's Theremin+ and their way of creating extra "ambient" sounds that can accompany the main sound. I used it on many of my tracks.

For example in *La Valse Triste* :
Thread 'My latest piece, during this lockdown: *La Valse Triste* (The Sad Waltz)'





La Valse Triste (The Sad Waltz), my piece during this lockdown


A slow waltz inspired by the strange mood of this late 2020 lockdown. Instruments: voice, Bart Hopkin's Miago Trod (perc), marimba, Neupert clavichord, theremin+, Arturia Pigments, accordion, bass harp. A bit quirky but I hope you will enjoy. I had fun and it helped my mood :2thumbs: Cheers...




vi-control.net




Or this one:
Thread '*TAG! You're It!* A track for the Strange Times we live in...'





TAG! You're It! A track for the Strange Times we live in...


Hello everyone! I've been quiet but very busy lately. Among other things I was preparing for the Moscow premiere of my piece entitled BER460414 this Wednesday (live video will be posted in the coming weeks) but in the meantime I managed to also finish another track for my upcoming...




vi-control.net




All parts of my *Strange Times* album introduced in this trailer/teaser:




Bee_Abney said:


> But you are the boss when it comes to the theremin!


I was "elected" by acclamation, did not even postulate! But nice nevertheless!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> All very good! I love Soundiron's Theremin+ and their way of creating extra "ambient" sounds that can accompy the main sound. I used it on many of my tracks.
> 
> For example in *La Valse Triste* :
> Thread 'My latest piece, during this lockdown: *La Valse Triste* (The Sad Waltz)'
> ...



Now I have my next few listens lined up, thank you! Though I’m enjoying a bedtime ghost story at the moment.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 29, 2021)

Oops ! ..... stumbled in here _ totally compromised . 😵

_Is this Soundpaint - Theremin new product site ? _


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 29, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Oops ! ..... stumbled in here _ totally compromised . 😵
> 
> _Is this Soundpaint - Theremin new product site ? _


Nuns with infinite pitch shifting!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nuns with infinite pitch shifting!


All the way to Heaven!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> All the way to Heaven!


And all the way down... to their local boozer.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 30, 2021)

This tune + the replies = why I adore the TaG-PSW pkg (Poet-Song Wizardess).


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

Bill, Bee… psshhhhttt… _what is a PSW???_


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Bill, Bee… psshhhhttt… _what is a PSW???_


Perfectly Simple Words.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

Or not...


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 30, 2021)

I really like it. Your stuff is always an interesting take and I always enjoy the sounds on them.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> I really like it. Your stuff is always an interesting take and I always enjoy the sounds on them.


Thank you for these kind comments! ❤️ Much appreciated!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

Please @kgdrum, stop torturing us for Halloween! We're imploring you Prince of Darkness: put us out of our misery! You see that we are clueless... Be kind... Find it in your dark heart to save what's left of our sanity. Please tell us...

*What does PSW mean ????*
​


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Bill, Bee… psshhhhttt… _what is a PSW???_


*P*re-*S*ale *W*ackiness?


----------



## cedricm (Oct 30, 2021)

Pot-Smoking Wh.res ?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Pot-Smoking Wh.res ?


Already tried that one  
Check my previous posts 
Good guess but no cigar!


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Bill, Bee… psshhhhttt… _what is a PSW???_


Kgdrum is a drummer, thus he's all about the nightly DAW PSW magick: Percussion Strings, Winds. Savvy?


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2021)

When all of you are finally ready to accept and perceive the power,wisdom and beauty of everything that is PSW it will be revealed. I suggest you look inward and reflect on the time we are living in………………..


Magical flashes of omnidirectional pulsating iridescence is only apparent if you are ready to accept………………………
PSW! PSW! PSW!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok, ok I think I got it... *P*astor *S*amuel *W*illiams !!!





Is that it??? Tell me @kgdrum, am I right??? Hummm???


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> *The very best post of the year!*
> 
> Oh, those cackles take me back to all those lovely nights in the forest sharing jokes about *Matthew Hopkins* shortcomings!















Matthew Hopkins, Witch-Finder General


Matthew Hopkins, Witch-Finder General. He and his associates are believed to have been responsible for the deaths of 300 women, accused of witchcraft, between 1644 and 1646...




www.historic-uk.com


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 
not even close.
really has someone hijacked Tatiana’s account?
The Tatiana Gordeeva I know and respect is more evolved than these juvenile simplistic cliches.
My friend look inward and outward and try to look at the inner meaning,then all of your questions will already have been answered.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2021)

PSW


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2021)

When you are ready all will have already been revealed.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

*???
*​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

Perhaps Something Wonderful? 

Definitely not.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Matthew Hopkins, Witch-Finder General
> 
> 
> Matthew Hopkins, Witch-Finder General. He and his associates are believed to have been responsible for the deaths of 300 women, accused of witchcraft, between 1644 and 1646...
> ...


That's the little fellow. See also:


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's the little fellow. See also:



Video not available here in Canada :(


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Video not available here in Canada :(


Pity. Well worth a (re-)watch on Horror Day.


----------



## Number Six (Oct 31, 2021)

Really wicked track! Haha! Well done!  Funny thread! Read about it on KVR!
Now I have to look into this Orcophony... Too bad I'm too late for this Halloween.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

Number Six said:


> Really wicked track! Haha! Well done!  Funny thread! Read about it on KVR!
> Now I have to look into this Orcophony... Too bad I'm too late for this Halloween.


The orcs, and a few goblins, shall be waiting for you...


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 31, 2021)

I like "Pyewackett"
. . . and "Ilemauzar" could be the very next percussion library from Spitfire Audio


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 31, 2021)

OK orcs and goblins, here's the WVV - the wicked video version - of the track


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks. Added to the Orcophony product page, so I suppose it's offiical now.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 1, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> ​
> If, late, on a moonless night, you dare to walk through the dark medieval cobbled alleys of La Petite France on Strasbourg's Grande Île, you will invariably pass in front an infamous pub aptly named *The Witches Brew Tavern*, a shoddy establishment built on what used to be the Ol' Tanners' House.
> 
> There, from the street, you will hear voices, screams, laughs and vile noises of all sorts. If you venture to look through the greasy windows you will see, through the smoke and dirt, drunken men and women of ill repute, apparently having a good time...
> ...




Just wanted to write that they should make this an official demo for Orcophony but of course it already is. Very well done!

When this came out I was intrigued but didn't know if it could create anything I would like. Now I definitely know it can - I guess you just sold that library to me (at least it's on my wishlist)!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 1, 2021)

*Happy Allhallowtide Everyone !*​If you have the time don't forget to visit your *local catacombs**! *There's nothing like it to make you appreciate Life all over again 

When I was studying music in Odessa (then USSR) I did go through part of the 2000 km  of tunnels there. Many people lost their lives while exploring them only to be found years later by chance so if you go... *follow you guide closely!*


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 1, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Thanks. Added to the Orcophony product page, so I suppose it's offiical now.


Cool! Just before the clock struck midnight!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 1, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Just wanted to write that they should make this an official demo for Orcophony but of course it already is. Very well done!
> 
> When this came out I was intrigued but didn't know if it could create anything I would like. Now I definitely know it can - I guess you just sold that library to me (at least it's on my wishlist)!


How very kind of you to say so! I really appreciate it! ❤️

I wish all the success to @DSmolken and the people at Karoryfer. They work hard to offer different, very unusual products for composers imho. Oh and they're fun to use too!


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks, I genuinely appreciate that.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 1, 2021)

@kgdrum, I implore you, put us all out of our misery and tell us, O Wise One, the meaning of the cryptic cypher
*PSW*​Have pity on our Souls!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 1, 2021)

Poor Souls Wonder?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 1, 2021)

look inward my friend…………………


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 1, 2021)

when you know what you’re looking for it will appear.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> look inward my friend…………………




​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> when you know what you’re looking for it will appear.


It must take a lot of practice to tease with such wicked efficiency.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 1, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> ​


You know... If you turn your head sideways, squint a little, press on the corners of your eyes with a pencil (not a pen), you can just about catch a glimpse there... 

Nope. It's gone.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 31, 2022)

And one, long overdue, for @kgdrum:



​


----------

